# Are lynn trees the same species as lin, linden, basswood?



## Steven Ogborn

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone could help me with some semantics. I've been researching about nectar producing trees in my area.
What I can't confirm is, if the lynn trees that Binford Weaver talks about, that Lynn Grove, Texas was named for are the same as
linden, lin, carolina basswood?:s :scratch: Any help from any of the botanists, gardeners, or naturists here sure would bee appreciated.
Thanx Steven

Never mind, I found it. But thanx


----------



## SilverBack

And the answer is....?


----------



## Steven Ogborn

Yes. linden or basswood trees are also known as lynn (spelled like Loretta Lynn) trees.


----------



## mountainbee27

up here in ky the oldtimers called linden trees, lynn trees, they was onve hollowed out and used as beegums because they are soft wood and easy to work with, they make good honey, similiar to sourwood.


----------



## Steven Ogborn

Thanks for the confirmation Mountainbee. That's what I figured. I was trying to be sure. Since we're working with the english language,
it could have been any type of tree. Here's an example. We have people in my area that call eastern redbuds, dogwoods. Steven


----------



## belliott

In my neck of the woods they are known as lynnwood trees.


----------



## HONEYDEW

In Europe they are often referred to as Lime trees....


----------

